# Hyatt Vacation Club



## jwm1950

I am looking at purchasing 2 weeks at a Hyatt Vacation Club resort in Arizona.  I have listened to the sales pitch and searched a lot of websites regarding Time Shares.  Please - Can anyone provide reviews (good or bad) of their Hyatt Vacation Club experiences?  Thanks!


----------



## eal

*TUG reviews*

Since you are a tug member you have access to all the tug reviews, including these:
http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=20EE732A-2949-4F9D-B34D-95FDBFDBC87D


----------



## jwm1950

*thanks*

Thanks.  I have looked at the reviews of various resorts but what I am really looking for is not resort specific.  I am looking for evaluations of the Hyatt Vacation Club as a whole experience - points, ability to trade both in and out of Hyatt's own chain, the 800-GOHYATT help line and their new web page system.


----------



## gmarine

It is an excellent system. Use the search function and you will find tons of info. Just dont buy from the developer, buy a resale and save thousands.


----------



## steve1000

I am a very satisfied Hyatt Vacation Club owner. I think HVC has an excellent program with outstanding resorts in many great locations. I have been very pleased with the ability to internally use my HVC club points to exchange into other HVC locations. I have also received some excellent trades through II for points that I banked. I have found the HVC employees to be very helpful and knowledgeable. I agree with the advice to purchase resale unless there is a very specific week/unit at a particular resort that you want to be assured of regularly using each year that isn't available resale.


----------



## Kal

IMHO, the Hyatt program is second to none in the industry. The points program is a bit of a challenge until you spend a little time to understand it. From then on it's just a matter of planning ahead. Before you buy, think thru some "what-if" planning to determine the best season/unit-week that fits your vacation needs. As an example, owning a 1400 point unit will make it difficult for you to get a 2BR unit at high season HVC resorts. 

I've talked to MANY Hyatt owners and I have yet to find one that feels like their purchase was a mistake. Some of those own Marriott units and feel Hyatt is the superior of the two.

Obviously you are aware the HVC program is premier, top tier and not inexpensive. If you get a good price on a unit, that's a great vacation bargain as you can easily use the point value for multiple stays and stays at resorts such as Aspen (which sell in the 6 figure range) as if you bought there.


----------



## pizzagirl

I agree with the previous posters, and my husband and I also feel that Hyatt is second to none!!  We've owned in Key West for 3 years now.  We have traded within Hyatt only, so far, but do plan on using some points we have banked with II.  Understanding the points system is a little tricky at first.  However, at every Hyatt resort, they have at least one "points workshop" per week where you can get all of your questions and concerns answered concisely.  Even if you are a "seasoned" Hyatt owner, you can always learn something new at the workshop.

As far as the resorts themselves go....all I can say is everything we've experienced has been top notch.  The staff at every resort has been more than pleasant and will go out of the way for you.   The facilities are great.  We just returned from an exchange into Coconut Plantation and wow...what a place!!! I admit that my husband and I were both skeptical but all of our fears went away during our first stay.  Good luck to you!!!

Cathy


----------



## jwm1950

*Thanks to all*

Thank you all for responding.  I agree with the comments talking about the Hyatt quality - I have stayed at many Hyatt's while traveling for business.  I have found few resales at this particular resort (its new) and then the resale savings were less than the incentives offered by Hyatt.  My wife and I don't really feel that Hyatt Pinion Point is a place we would like to visit year after year but it does have lower maintenance fees than other HVC properties.  Since we can use all the HVC properties using our points (if there is availability) we will probably purchase there.

Since we are new to time sharing, we are finding the points system rather confusing (we think the same person who designed the points system designed the Medicare Drug Plan).  But from your comments, this confusion can be overcome.  Looking forward to being a member of HVC.


----------



## Floridaski

*Please rethink Hyatt trade within system*

Please do not purchase at Pinon just because there are no weeks for sale on the resale market.  Trust me those Main. Fees will go up.  The developer often has lower MF when a resort is new, it is easy to sell those weeks with a low MF.  We own Hyatt and have traded within the Hyatt system with NO PROBLEMS, EVER!  You could own at Key West Beach House, one of the worlds best bang for the buck and go where ever you wanted.  You can go to Breck or Bever Creek in the peak season ,Calf. or Lake Tahoe or anywhere  because Hyatt reserves their inventory for Hyatt owners.  If you call 1-800- Go-Hyatt and ask to use your points at a Hyatt resort, you will get your room.  I do not think it not very often that they do not fill your request.  Their service is like none other in the industry.  We also own 2 weeks at a Morritts in Caymen, which is RCI - so I have something to compare to.  We bought from the developer the first time around and the sales manager went into the computer to prove to me about Hyatt holding inventory.  We could have gone to Beaver Creek or Breck during Presidents Week, Easter, or even the week after Christmas.  This is was an eye opener for me - but remember you do not have to own at the resort you want to go to.  The points can be used anywhere in the Hyatt system.  We of course rescinded our contract once I found out we could buy a resale at .60 cents on the dollar.  Please reconsider, the MF will go up - Hyatt is not cheap and they spend money on their resorts.  The furniture gets replaced every five years or sooner - even if it does not need it.  They do not wait for stuff to get shabby or worn looking.  If it even remotely looks like it needs replacement - it gets replaced, the MF will go up - just something to consider.


----------



## Kal

jwm1950 said:
			
		

> Thank you all for responding. I agree with the comments talking about the Hyatt quality - I have stayed at many Hyatt's while traveling for business. I have found few resales at this particular resort (its new) and then the resale savings were less than the incentives offered by Hyatt. My wife and I don't really feel that Hyatt Pinion Point is a place we would like to visit year after year but it does have lower maintenance fees than other HVC properties. Since we can use all the HVC properties using our points (if there is availability) we will probably purchase there.
> 
> Since we are new to time sharing, we are finding the points system rather confusing (we think the same person who designed the points system designed the Medicare Drug Plan). But from your comments, this confusion can be overcome. Looking forward to being a member of HVC.


 
It's interesting that you might make a purchase decision on comparative maintenance fees.  You probably should use a 5% per year increase in MFs over time.  The Florida properties are a special situation because of the hurricane/wind/flood insurance coverage that you won't see at the other HVC resorts.  Also, assume your resale value of a unit purchased from Hyatt will be 50% of the price you pay today.  Unlike the vast majority of time shares, all the Hyatt resorts have substantially increased in value over time.  In part, this is due to the nature of the points program and the ability to easily stay at all the HVC resorts.

As a thumb rule, my first criteria for purchase is to buy at a resort where I would be comfortable staying forever.  That way, I won't be disappointed for some unanticipated future issue.  Second criteria is get the very best week that fits my lifestyle.  Then pricing controls.

Having said that, I know many Hyatt owners who have never stayed at their "home resort".  They ALWAYS use their points to stay elsewhere.  In this scenario in the HVC system, buying a season/week that best fits your lifestyle remains very important.

You might want to go *HERE* for more info on the HVC program and resorts.


----------



## jwm1950

*Good Information*

Both comments about purchasing from developer are valid.  You do pay a premium when you do.  An while I agree the maintenance fees at Pinion Point will increase with inflation, so will maintenance fees in all the HVC resorts, probably at the same rate.  One advantage Pinion Point may have is that there is little landscaping upkeep (its enviroment is very rocky - no grass).

My wife and I have never found a place we have wanted to always return - Pinion Point included.  We are looking more at the points than the location.  We are somewhat leary of Florida / Key West due to huricanes and the damage they have and will inflict.

There are several HVC resales (including 1 at Piinion Point) for resale in redweek.com.  Can anyone enlighten me on typical closing cost fees including lawyer?

And speaking of points - how difficult is it to trade thru II?  Has anyone 
experienced a lot trades thru II?  This is of interest to us as would like to see Hawaii as well as parts of Europe.

Thanks


----------



## Kal

jwm1950 said:
			
		

> ... An while I agree the maintenance fees at Pinion Point will increase with inflation, so will maintenance fees in all the HVC resorts, probably at the same rate. One advantage Pinion Point may have is that there is little landscaping upkeep (its enviroment is very rocky - no grass)....


 
With regard to MF in Key West, for the Beach House as an example, the line item for "Landscape/Grounds Maintenance" is about $14 per unit per week.


----------



## jwm1950

*Good Point*

You make a good point regarding what is billed as an advantage for Pinion Point - From what I can see in the info provided to me by Hyatt, the biggest cost is Engineering & Housekeeping (200 per unit).  The only other 3 digit costs are $143 for Gen Admin and $115 to cover Interval International's membership.  The rest is small dollars but they plus the items above add up to $798 per week.

I don't mind paying a reasonable maint fee if they are using it to keep place up and the service is good (it is from what all of you have said).  Thanks a lot for all your input and advice.  We have until 3/31 to decide.  

One disadvantage of buying resale for us is the inability to trade for Hyatt Gold Passport points - there are several places we wish to go that have a Hyatt hotel but no HVC resort.  We were thinking the transfer of points the passport side might help us with these stays.  But I don't think that advantage is worth more than a couple of thousand dollars -

2,200 Diamond points buys 90,000 gold passport points
90,000 points equal 6 nights in New York or about $2,400 in peak season.  Since we are looking at buying two weeks we would be able to trade one week each year.  We would not do that each year of course but its something the wife is interest in.   And when the wife's happy.....I'm happy.  So many ways to look at this 
again - thanks


----------



## Kal

If you would like to see the detailed breakdown of Maintenance Fees for Hyatt Sunset Harbor, go *HERE*.  You can easily see the Florida hurricane impacts in operating costs, but that's really not much compared to the total numbers.

Most Hyatt owners do not find the Hotel Exchange program of value.  When you consider you must deposit your full week to get the hotel program, for the high end Hyatt Hotels, you get 4 days in return.  That's giving up in a 2BR/2 Bath unit for a hotel room.  For a quality week at a HVC resort, it might have a rental value of maybe $400-$500/day.  Seven days equates to north of $2800.  How does that compare to 4-5 days in a hotel room?


----------



## jwm1950

*Thanks*

Thanks kal for your help and input.  It works our great when you can benefit from someone elses experience.  As you can tell - we are new to this.

Based on what you have seen and experienced, how much is the typical closing costs including legal fees?

Also, how hard is it to get into popular locations in II such as Williamsburg and Hawaii using the exchange points?

Again, thanks -


----------



## Kal

Typical Closing Costs and Legal Fees -

Those numbers are highly variable depending who you go thru to purchase the unit.  On a resale basis you should expect to pay something like $400-$500.  This would include Title Insurance, closing costs, recording fees and state taxes/fees.  You might avoid Title Insurance as that is an optional item.

I don't have any personal experience in exchanging my HVC units thru Interval as I never use my Hyatt properties for that purpose.  I always stay at HVC resorts.  However, other owners who have exchanged thru Interval report very good trading power using Hyatt properties.

I do use Interval for exchanges with my non-Hyatt properties.  Personally I do not like Interval as IMHO I believe they are skimming off many quality properties before they even become available to members.


----------



## funtime

*Start a little smaller*

Since you are new to timesharing, I would buy one week rather than two right now.  You can always get a second week later.  Also check ebay -- punch in Hyatt timeshare -- and you should find two or three.  You will see that the prices are much lower.  Do it for closed listings as well which you can do under the advanced search function.  Also check bidshares.  They also have a link to backporch closings and they charge about 200 to 300 for closings.  There are usually no great legal issues involved in closing a timeshare.  Good luck!  Funtime


----------



## Kal

funtime said:
			
		

> Since you are new to timesharing, I would buy one week rather than two right now. You can always get a second week later. Also check ebay -- punch in Hyatt timeshare -- and you should find two or three. You will see that the prices are much lower. Do it for closed listings as well which you can do under the advanced search function. Also check bidshares. They also have a link to backporch closings and they charge about 200 to 300 for closings. There are usually no great legal issues involved in closing a timeshare. Good luck! Funtime


 
The problem with buying 2 timeshares rather than one high-end week with lots of points is 2x maintenance fees.  The MFs for two 1100 point units would be twice that of one 2200 point unit.

There is also no assurance a prospective buyer can actually close on any resale.  Hyatt has a very aggressive Right of First Refusal program.  Every sale must go thru Hyatt for approval.  They can make significant $$$ by grabbing a low priced unit and selling it at developer pricing.


----------



## jwm1950

*Still doing due diligence*

We are looking at a diamond and gold week - 4,080 pts.  My concern is - will we be able to use this number of points each year?  I am thinking we will because we will be sharing the points with our 2 grown children. (they would be sharing equally in the cost of MF as their contribution)

I have done a lot of research and based on what I have read, heard and seen, HVC is one of the best - Bothers me though that they refused to contribute information (or be interviewed) for the book "Time Sharing for Dummies".  Marriott, Hilton and Disney did - Four Seasons did not.

Still doing the due diligence - Many thanks everyone's input


----------



## Kal

jwm1950 said:
			
		

> We are looking at a diamond and gold week - 4,080 pts. My concern is - will we be able to use this number of points each year? I am thinking we will because we will be sharing the points with our 2 grown children. (they would be sharing equally in the cost of MF as their contribution)
> 
> I have done a lot of research and based on what I have read, heard and seen, HVC is one of the best - Bothers me though that they refused to contribute information (or be interviewed) for the book "Time Sharing for Dummies". Marriott, Hilton and Disney did - Four Seasons did not.
> 
> Still doing the due diligence - Many thanks everyone's input


 
4080 points will indeed provide you with all kinds of great options.  You just have to think thru how the HVC program works i.e. 3 specific 6-month seasons.  If you own 2 adjacent weeks you'll have the full leverage of all those points.  If the weeks are separated by say 6 months, you won't really see a situation where you can easily apply those 4080 points together, but you would have year-round opportunities.  Just do some "what-if" planning with the points chart.

Hyatt is a privately held corporation and embraces a very tight-lipped culture.  And this is not limited to the Vaction Club program, but all the hotel enterprises and everything else.  I find myself very surprised whenever there is any announcement from Hyatt.  Almost in every situation the rumor mill has verified facts long before Hyatt even hints about something.  That's just the way they are.

As an example, you would think Hyatt would have made a big splash with HVC members about their purchase of AmeriSuites.  These properties lend themselves well to HVC owners who in a narrow application need accomodations before or after their HVC stays.  What a captive "buying" audience.

With regard to the Dummies book, I tend to think Hyatt is much more closely aligned with Four Seasons than with the Hilton, Marriott and Disney enterprises.  I think Hyatt is a step above those mass-marketers.


----------



## jwm1950

*Thanks*

Thanks Kal for all your advise and help.  Looking forward to being a member of, by all accounts, a good quality organization.
jwm


----------



## steve1000

If you're looking at buying 2 weeks, Kal made a good point about doing some "what if" planning to decide whether it makes more sense for you to buy adjacent weeks to leverage the points coming in at a specific time of the year or to buy weeks that are appx 6 months apart to give you broader access to weeks throughout the year. In my case, I decided to buy weeks that were spaced 6 months apart from each other so that I have points coming in at different times during the year and broader access to usage throughout the year. If this strategy made sense for you - and you were going to buy weeks with different HVC point values - you might even want to think about what time of year you would want to travel most and plan the differing point values accordingly. On the other hand, if you need multiple units in order to travel with extended family you may want to leverage the points by purchasing the same or adjacent weeks.


----------



## Kal

As another strategy, maybe just separate the weeks by say 3 months.  If there are periods during the year when you generally do not travel, then set up your points program accordingly.  Try not to end up in a situation where you need to borrow points from the next year.

The Diamond weeks are generally Xmas/NY and Presidents Week, so that will automatically set one focal point to build your strategy.


----------



## Bill4728

Just a thought,

These boards have lots a people talking about Hilton, Marriott and Starwood and very few people talking about Hyatt or Four Seasons. WHY?

Maybe, there are very few Hyatt or Four Seasons owners? Maybe, the peolpe who own at Hyatt or Four Seasons are so happy that they don't come here to complain? Or the system is so straight forward that they don't have questions about their TSs?

I don't know, but I have thought about it.


----------



## Floridaski

*Hyatt II VS othere TS*

We own at Hyatt and at Morritts in Caymen.  You will find many people complaining about Morritts and RCI.  But, not about Hyatt - it is because the resorts are really beautiful and if you trade you go thru a Hyatt advisor and not the usual timeshare hassle.  All the people at Hyatt are consumer wise and that is the reason there are not compliants on this board.  There are many Hyatt owners, just my thoughts - but since I own both RCI and II I can compare due to experience.  I plan on ditching the Morritts weeks once the resort is worth anything on the resale market - RCI stinks compared to Hyatt and II.


----------



## Steve

*Hyatt and Four Seasons*

Hyatt and Four Seasons have far fewer owners than Marriott, Hilton, and Starwood.  Indeed, Four Seasons only has two timeshare resorts:  Aviara and Scottsdale.  Hyatt has more timeshare resorts, but their resorts are small with far fewer units than most Marriott, Hilton, and Starwood properties.  Hence, far fewer owners.

The Hyatt points system is very rigid and complex.  It's not straight forward...nor is it owner friendly, in my opinion...so ease of use is not the reason that their aren't many Hyatt posts.

Steve


----------



## Kal

Steve said:
			
		

> ...The Hyatt points system is very rigid and complex. It's not straight forward...nor is it owner friendly, in my opinion...so ease of use is not the reason that their aren't many Hyatt posts.
> 
> Steve


 
It sounds like you're not a Hyatt owner.  Actually, the system is structured, but once an owner thinks about it a bit, it's pretty straight forward.  You just have to plan ahead.  You've got 6-months to decide if you want to use your deeded unit/week.  If not, you've got 12-18 months to do an internal exchange.  If you use Interval, you've got 2 years.


----------



## Present

Hyatt also seems to be much more flexible with taking mini-vacations (3 or 4 days).  My next one will definitely be a hyatt!


----------



## IAMTHEWALRUS

We've owned a Hyatt four 5.5 years. Even though we bought it from the developer (we've since been educated through TUG) we regret nothing. It was worth every penny! The service is awesome. The trades are unmatched. And with one week, you can get multiple vacations if you use II. So the slightly higher maintenance fees are well worth it.


----------



## GCB

*price*

Does anyone know how much you should pay for a Hyatt Timeshare on the secondary market?  How often does Hyatt use the right of first refusal?


----------



## Kal

You're asking a pretty broad question, sortof like:

_*"How much should one pay for a hotel room?"*_

Reason is that Hyatt itself sells timeshare units in the $8K - $650K range, depending on type and resort.  You might assume resale would be at about 40-70% of Hyatt's asking price.

Hyatt is very aggressive on it Right of First Refusal program.


----------



## GCB

*Price*

If what you really want is points, why pay a high price when you can get the same points for less money?  Are some properties impossible to get using your points?  What am I missing?


----------



## Kal

In short, some properties will be impossible to reserve with points.  As an example, an Aspen Xmas/NY unit sold for $650,000.  It is highly unlikely the owner would deposit that unit into the HVC system and use the points elsewhere when (s)he could privately rent that unit for maybe _"a small hotel on Boardwalk_".

In other situations, for new resorts, it will take some time for those units to become available to the HVC.  Owners would likely stay in their newly purchased units before they start to venture out to stay at other HVC resorts using points.

However, if you are flexible and plan ahead you can use points to get into many HVC resorts during High Season weeks (provided you have sufficient points available at the right time).  For me, for many years, I use points to stay at other HVC resorts and there has never been a situation where my request was not filled for the exact resort, week and unit size requested.


----------



## GCB

*Thank you*

Kal, thank you.

If you were going to buy "points" in the Hyatt system, where would you go to get the best deal?


----------



## Kal

Here are a few places to look:

* *Seth Noch*

* *Vacations Only*

* *Timeshare Resales*


----------



## pizzagirl

Steve said:
			
		

> Hyatt and Four Seasons have far fewer owners than Marriott, Hilton, and Starwood.  Indeed, Four Seasons only has two timeshare resorts:  Aviara and Scottsdale.  Hyatt has more timeshare resorts, but their resorts are small with far fewer units than most Marriott, Hilton, and Starwood properties.  Hence, far fewer owners.
> 
> The Hyatt points system is very rigid and complex.  It's not straight forward...nor is it owner friendly, in my opinion...so ease of use is not the reason that their aren't many Hyatt posts.
> 
> Steve




We have owned Hyatt for 4 years now.  I do not find the point system complex at all.  After one short points workshop, during your first stay, unless you are a moron, you've got it (even if you didn't understand it before).  It is an easy system giving you the flexibility to plan ahead, stay for shorter periods if you like, or exchange within or outside of Hyatt's properties.   So far we have never had an exchange request denied.  When you own Hyatt, they have their own reps who do everything for you.  Couldn't be easier!  Not to mention their properties are impeccable.


----------



## dgriffin7

*How is access to 3 BR units?*

We are a family of 7, which I understand precludes us from most, if not all, 2BR units and many of the properties.  Are there some 2BR units that accomodate 8?

Also, for the mountain properties that have 3BR units, how is winter and summer  availability?

What are examples of trades people have been able to make?

I am very interested in Hyatt, but am concerned that we will be severely limited in options.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZDJ

*Re: Good Point*



			
				jwm1950 said:
			
		

> You make a good point regarding what is billed as an advantage for Pinion Point - From what I can see in the info provided to me by Hyatt, the biggest cost is Engineering & Housekeeping (200 per unit).  The only other 3 digit costs are $143 for Gen Admin and $115 to cover Interval International's membership.  The rest is small dollars but they plus the items above add up to $798 per week.
> 
> I don't mind paying a reasonable maint fee if they are using it to keep place up and the service is good (it is from what all of you have said).  Thanks a lot for all your input and advice.  We have until 3/31 to decide.
> 
> One disadvantage of buying resale for us is the inability to trade for Hyatt Gold Passport points - there are several places we wish to go that have a Hyatt hotel but no HVC resort.  We were thinking the transfer of points the passport side might help us with these stays.  But I don't think that advantage is worth more than a couple of thousand dollars -
> 
> 2,200 Diamond points buys 90,000 gold passport points
> 90,000 points equal 6 nights in New York or about $2,400 in peak season.  Since we are looking at buying two weeks we would be able to trade one week each year.  We would not do that each year of course but its something the wife is interest in.   And when the wife's happy.....I'm happy.  So many ways to look at this
> again - thanks




So Pinon Point maintenance fees are $798/yr?  How much were they asking for the interval itself?

thx


----------

